# Mantids are dying!



## Oli (Mar 8, 2005)

HI, can anyone help me, i am keeping my baby chinese mantids in a fairly large well heated container with loads of fruit flys, but loads (75%) have died, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 8, 2005)

what kind of tank do you have them in?

is there much ventilation?

how often are you spraying them?

They do have a reasonably high mortality rate but I don't think it should be this high, if you can answer these questions we may be able to pinpoint a reason/reasons


----------



## Oli (Mar 8, 2005)

i have them in a small geo tank covered with mesh to stop escapees, there is quite good ventilation and i spray once a week.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

Don't worry oli, with Dickie on your case, you are sure to get it sorted?! Got in contact with the BHS by the way chris, should be making a purchase from em soonish, cheers.  

Ian


----------



## shadownet (Mar 8, 2005)

I have no clue.I'm new at this also.My e-mail is [email protected] if you have any other questions i'll try to answer them....If I can....


----------



## Chris Dickie (Mar 8, 2005)

the only thing I can think of is that once a week may not be often enough for a "well heated" container as the high temperature will evaporate the water very quickly, for example I have oothecae and some nymphs in a warm area and I am having to spray once or twice daily to keep it reasonably humid as it dries out within a few hours


----------



## Rick (Mar 8, 2005)

You should lightly mist them everyday. Really no need to heat the container. It should be fine at room temperature. A lot of them will die no matter how well you take care of them.


----------



## shadownet (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah more water....By what they say...I really just don't know....


----------



## Ian (Mar 10, 2005)

Also, if it is an american originated spp, like the ooth was, then there is going to be a higher mortality rate than a creo or a mio for instance. Tenodera also need a lot of room, and I had the same problem until I split mine up, say 20 to 1 net cage, and they appear to be fine now.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Oli (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, shoyld be able to keep my next lot and the survivors alive now!


----------

